# need some help on feeding in aeropontics



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 18, 2011)

hello people
i bought an aeropontic system its a 5 gallon res with adjustable drip nossales it has a fogger and a large air stone inside .im using the nuts they sent me something n-p-k and mg,s and micro and ca,n but after reading some of the threads its mabe for tomatoes,i ordered some floral 3 part and a ppm meter thats another question on how to use that ,ok now what i need to know is when my res gets low how much fert do i need to add or just water my drip runs 24/7. im growing just some bag seeds first before i buy the good stuff ,rather learn on some reg plants ..and should i drip 24/7 im at 18/6 for light.any help please


----------



## jesuse (Mar 25, 2011)

i dont do hydro so cant help sorry but i belive ther will be a bit in this fourm for hydro im thinking you would get more feed back


----------

